# who makes the Colormax scroller????



## VL5 (Aug 4, 2009)

hello again, i just bought 5 Colormax scrollers off ebay and they are beat but im wondering who makes them and if i can get a manual. I believe GAM makes them but when i was on there site i did not see them at all. If there is no manual available if anyone can give me info on them let me know thanks guys


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 4, 2009)

They are made by GAM, but date back to the 1980's. I could not come up with a manual online, but I will keep checking and post again it I do find one. You may want to try and email or call GAM to see if they can help.

~Dave

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary-m-z/6590-scroller.html


----------



## VL5 (Aug 5, 2009)

im going to email then ill can does anyone know anyhting about these scrollers, all i know is i have 5 of them on the way and they have there own power supply on them wich is edison and 3 pin xlr that is alll


----------



## dramatech (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw the same scrollers on ebay, and started to do a little research. I found some info on wiki about the man who started GAM, and that lead me to some additional articles. If I am correct, from the info that I could glean from the articles. These are claimed to be the first ever scrollers, and that Wybron was a spin off of this effort.

The problem with "It was invented here", is that I have also read articles claiming that at least two other people really invented the scroller. Believe what you may, it is obvious that the colormax is a very early scroller and proceeds DMX addressing. I believe, that you will find that they are 0-10vdc analog control. This was true of several of the first scrollers from a number of manufactures. The trick, is to know which of the 3 pins in the xlr connector, does what.

If they are in fact a 0-10vdc analog controlled scroller. Then you could build a DMX to analog convertor with 3 pin XLR connectors for each of the output channels, and run mic cables from the controller to each scroller. If this is the case, I would recommend a Northlight dmx to analog board and build the rest of the stuff with a project box from either Radioshack or mpja.com and a wall wart power supply and connectors from mpja.com. The Northlight board has 8 channels, and you will need five.

You can test the scrollers to see if they are 0-10vdc analog with a 9 volt battery. The real trick is knowing which pins to connect the voltage to, without damaging something.

Let us know how you come out.


----------



## VL5 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmm, this is a project. (haha) so I learned from the guy I bought them from he does not know if they take DMX or what. I have a small DJ controller that sends DMX at my storage place and it only has 3 pins. The guy I got them from contacted WYBRON and they had lots of info and they make the gel for them. So im guesing they are who made this model scroller and not GAM. Im hoping they run on DMX, or even the NSI multiplex type.​


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 5, 2009)

VL5 said:


> ...I'm hoping they run on DMX, or even the NSI multiplex type.


Since the ColorMax predates both of those protocols, highly unlikely. I suspect the units are unusable without their proprietary controller.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 6, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Since the ColorMax predates both of those protocols, highly unlikely. I suspect the units are unusable without their proprietary controller.



You are correct. Colormax only worked with their proprietary controller. This was before anyone thought about accessory control from the lighting console.

I recall that Production Arts installed Colormax at the Red Parrot nightclub on 57th Street in NY for Ken Billington. I figure the year was about 1983 or 1984. 

These units were not terribly reliable, but they were the first scroller ever (to my knowledge). They were produced by Keny Whitright (owner of Wybron) for GAM.

ST


----------



## Brownlight (Aug 6, 2009)

Contact Wybron's Tech Support He's name is Dave he should be able to help you if anyone can.Wybron is the scroller kings even if you are not big fan there the guys that know how to do scrollers.


----------



## VL5 (Aug 8, 2009)

ok, so i just got the scrollers in, I do now know who to contact, I also got a price list and when these were new they went for about $1,300 each and the controllers were any where from$1,500 to $4,000 but I got 5 for 50 so im hoping i can find a controller fpr less than $300


----------



## wybronaaron (Aug 11, 2009)

I apologize for wading in so late here, but lemme clarify:

Colormax was indeed the first-ever color-scroller, and it was us at Wybron who made it, not GAM—although ST did get the Keny Whitwright part right—but Wybron ceased production of them around '85 and they were never intended to be DMX compatible, since DMX didn't so much exist at that time.

If you've got issues or questions feel free to give us a call here: 719/548-9774. Brownlight has a point—we are the scroller kings. Hail!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 11, 2009)

If I remember right, the evolution went 
ColorMax (built by Wybron, sold by GAM), 1982?
ColorWiz (built by Wybron, sold by GAM), analog
The Scroller (First Wybron-branded unit), analog, 1985
The Scroller, DMX, 1987
ColoRam
ForeRunner

Meanwhile, in the UK, LSD(?)'s ColourMag, Rainbow, and Chameleon were early competitors. In 1982-3, CCT had the Colorsette, a 4-flag semaphore type changer, allowing for subtractive color mixing, but it never caught on.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 11, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> If I remember right, the evolution went
> ColorMax (built by Wybron, sold by GAM), 1982?
> ColorWiz (built by Wybron, sold by GAM), analog
> The Scroller (First Wybron-branded unit), analog, 1985
> ...



You missed the Lycian indexing color wheel.

Otherwise, full marks.



ST


----------



## wybronaaron (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, nicely done!


----------



## VL5 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok,Just wondering does anyone know where I can get a controller for these or have a remote idea of what proprietary protocol they use,thanks


----------

